# my old school subs are on the way



## IndianScout (Oct 2, 2012)

finally I can't believe it, I had left a message with a friend at Gefco Speakers for him to ask around if anyone had any Gold Sound GS-1244's.

I don't know if any of you remember Gold Sound but back in the late 80's - 90's they were very popular..

the GS-1244 is the exact same speaker as the Eclipse 8122 made also by Gefco.

anyway I have 4 of them on the way should be here monday, should work with my Orion 2500 (the old red one)

2 alphasonix 1250's fed by a Kenwood 4042 mini EQ..

I can't wait ! ! ! ! !


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

Name sounds familiar but I can't picture them......Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## IndianScout (Oct 2, 2012)




----------

